# A Modern Complex Orchestral Score



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Intellectual Music

If a person is considering the possibility of writing a modern complex orchestral score then would it be wise for him to utilize the mathematical definitions of complex? A non-rigorous definition of "complex" is something that is "not plain". Concepts that are plain are often boring and not exciting. So how do you convert something that is plain and simple into something that is complex?

One possibility is to "ex-plain" the plain and simple concept so that it is no longer plain. Here we are using the prefix "ex" in the same fashion that it is used in referring to one's former wife who is now his ex-wife as a consequence of a divorce. Now that what used to be plain and simple is no longer plain but it is now complex, there is now a need to explain it. Note that the phrase "ex-plain" and the word "explain" are different.

So we have the possibility of setting up a periodic sequence. The plain is converted into the complex and the complex is then converted back to the plain and the cycle is repeated. This is typical of the basic physical concepts in music. A pure tone may be represented by a sine wave and as all math majors know, the sine function is periodic.

The cantor sings a tone (among many) in an effort to atone for the sins of the congregation so that man can be again at one with the Creator.

Sine >>> sing >>> sin

A tone >>> atone >>> at one

A new song of Praise


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Is this your piece? You know there is a "today's composers" subform. You might have better luck with responses if you post your piece in there.

http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for your positive reply. I will surely give it a try and as April unfolds with the blessings of spring may you always be in tune whenever you sing!


----------

